# Is anyone thinking about NSI 189?



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

I now believe I've sustained some pretty bad neuronal damage that's deeply affecting my intelligence, memory and recognition of the world around me. Reckon it's possible that the MD I took around Christmas has damaged my hippocampus & I'm now very concerned re. schizophrenia again (this time with more merit) - I'm concerned, not panicky or anxious. An eery/unnatural calm's come over me and I don't like it.

For this reason I think I need something that can promote actual brain growth and I can't afford to wait! Has anyone tried NSI 189? If not are you thinking about it? Or could it make the DP even worse again...Either way I'm gonna get hold of some sarcosine to try to head of the schiz (if that's indeed what's happening).


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The user dreamdm might try NSI-189 if Sertraline does not work. In the previous weeks we were often in chat, so maybe you can find us there.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was fairly certain I had scarred my hippocampus after an intense period of temporal lobe seizures at age 17. I didn't know what had happened at the time. Decades later I had an MRI with epilepsy protocol which showed only scattered scarring, but my EEGs were abnormal showing significant pathology in my temporal lobe. I'm not sure it was worth the wait, but after about 45 years and some ECT, my mental health improved significantly. LOL


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

forestx5 said:


> I was fairly certain I had scarred my hippocampus after an intense period of temporal lobe seizures at age 17. I didn't know what had happened at the time. Decades later I had an MRI with epilepsy protocol which showed only scattered scarring, but my EEGs were abnormal showing significant pathology in my temporal lobe. I'm not sure it was worth the wait, but after about 45 years and some ECT, my mental health improved significantly. LOL


Yep I think it's probably my temporal lobe that's fucked more. Sensory input, visual memory, language comprehension and time perception it's responsible for. Those are indeed my issues!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

i never heard those issues from MDMA, but one time after taking it i felt like my brain went bad. my memory was terrible. a simple supplement called "Neurozan" really helped me, although it does contain a combination of different things, so I can't say for sure if some of those may have an adverse effect on your dp. but worth looking at.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

If you want to promote brain growth your not going to make it happen overnight -- hence, "growth." Think of how slow your hair grows, or your nails or a deep cut to your skin. It takes time to regrow damaged cells. The good news is there's all kinds of ways to promote new growth, but you're gonna need some patience while the process is underway.

Below is a great video and place to start. A routine of quality exercise, good sleep, a clean diet with healthy fats, meditation and yoga will really help you out...


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

I was taking NSI for about 23 days. I started to feel more empathy, sometimes cried when listenin' to music or watching movie. I think I'll need take it for longer period of time.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

MichaelTheAnhedonic said:


> I was taking NSI for about 23 days. I started to feel more empathy, sometimes cried when listenin' to music or watching movie. I think I'll need take it for longer period of time.


Did it help with blank mind and anhedonia?


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

How much are you taking and how are you taking it did you get the liquid or Baseline?


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

If you want to repair your brain you should instead take lion's mane mushroom containing NGF (nerve growth factor)


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

dreamedm said:


> Did it help with blank mind and anhedonia?


Same question Micheal, could you say how it was? (think you just haven't seen this yet)


----------

